# Future of Dubai: Jurassic Park, underwater hotel... what's next?



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Saigoneseguy said:


> Dubai should build up some farmlands and landscape and real towns and sceneries, not just deserts.


what? build farmland in a desert? are you insane? should we start planting strawberry seeds in the sea as well?

and vietnam should build up some desert landscape and not just have jungles :lol: 

nepal should demolish the himalayas and put in some sandy deserts so they have a varied landscape... not just mountains and trees.

:nuts:


----------



## Beef_Sister (Apr 29, 2009)

The future of Dubai? I wouldn't say it's too bright. For one, I find it terrible that a city in the sun, with all the free energy man could ever want, is not even harnessed. What a waste of resources.

"The UAE has one of the world's highest levels of domestic waste, second highest after the USA.The rate of household waste per head has reached an average of 730 kg in Abu Dhabi and 725 in Dubai. "
http://www.recycle-dubai.com/html_version/home.htm

That didn't take too long did it? hno:


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Beef_Sister said:


> "The UAE has one of the world's highest levels of domestic waste, second highest after the USA.The rate of household waste per head has reached an average of 730 kg in Abu Dhabi and 725 in Dubai. "
> http://www.recycle-dubai.com/html_version/home.htm
> 
> That didn't take too long did it? hno:


Most of that waste would be from all those rich expats there though wouldn't it? The actual locals I doubt would have enough affluence to be so wasteful.

But anyway, yes I agree. Dubai have gotta cut back a bit on all the glitzy gimmicky crap and start investing in something with substance like industry or R&D.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Beef_Sister said:


> The future of Dubai? I wouldn't say it's too bright. For one, I find it terrible that a city in the sun, with all the free energy man could ever want, is not even harnessed. What a waste of resources.


Harnessing the sun energy is at the moment the MOST EXPENSIVE form of energy producing ... but of course people just hear or read "articulate" speaches and believe everything their medias feed them. :nuts:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Beef_Sister said:


> The future of Dubai? I wouldn't say it's too bright. For one, I find it terrible that a city in the sun, with all the free energy man could ever want, is not even harnessed. What a waste of resources.


Agree with you. Dubai should build some solar thermal powerplants. Similar to the ones planed in the Sahara. 

And its not only about the costs but also about polluting the atmosphere. UAE are probably one of the few nations which actually can afford such measures.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

There's so much global urban rivalry these days. Dubai's push for every superlative only feeds it and it may be unhealthy. So many other cities in the region are mimicing Dubai's amazing growth and urbanism so it's anyone's guess whether one of them rises to meet the challenge. Either way, it's been one hell of a ride and no doubt, Dubai will keep surprising us all!


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

I just read this whole blog and in the end...who cares, I for one, have no desire to visit the middle east, let along Dubai....I rather visit Europe, other places and cities in my country (USA) or Latin America....


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess that all this proyects are dead xD


----------



## Cutteredge (Aug 19, 2011)

I do not know. But the clear, Underwater in Dubai is impressive.

Hydropolis Underwater Hotel and Resort Dubai


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Seeing all the new projects, it looks like Dubai, and this thread come back alive :banana:


----------

